# Soft carriers?



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Will soft carriers work for cats, or will they velcro to the sides when you try to put them in?

Later this month or early next month we will have an annual vet checkup. Lily has had 2 bad experiences in the carriers we have. I got hard shell ones from Petsmart. The first time, the snaps on it weren't really closed and she fell out of it in the living room. The second time, I had both carriers in the back seat & no way that I could find to attach seat belts. Her carrier rolled when I was going around a corner. I know she will probably fight going into it when the time comes.

So I'm wonderng about getting new ones.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I switched to a soft carrier a little while ago and I like it much more. I found the hard carrier heavy, unwieldy, and difficult to open and close, plus the cats seemed less comfortable in it.

I got one of these: Sherpa Pet Delta Air Lines Deluxe Pet Carrier - Airline Approved Pet Carriers and Dog Carrier from PETCO.com I settled on one that's large enough for both cats if I need to bring them both somewhere (as I find it easier to carry one carrier as opposed to two) but I also use it to transport them individually when I need to take one to the vet. It's pretty roomy for one, and just right for two (Athena is tiny so it works).

I'm much happier with it than I was with the hard carrier. I just leave it out with the front open so it doubles as a bed for them, which seems to make them more comfortable about going in it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I only use soft carriers.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

I do have a soft carrier but yesterday went and purchased a hard one.

The soft carrier is nice, but I always felt that when I carried my former kitty, it was more "sagging" and I felt the need to support the bottom of it so he felt like he was on "stable ground".

Perhaps that was me just being silly.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I never understood why people use those plastic cages with the small handle... I brought an airport-like carrier from Germany (they don't sell them here) with wheels and I love it, the cats use it also just to lie in it and when the weather is cooler I may use it as a stroller for Princess too. 

Still, up to now I've had the vets come to the house - it costs the same here as going to the clinic and it's a world of a difference for the cats and for me.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

I second the Sherpa carrier! I bought one for my Princess when I got her, as she was found abandoned in one of those horrid plastic hard carriers and I didn't want to have to put her in one of those for vet trips, etc. My Sherpa carrier is 10 years old and going strong - no sagging, no ripping. Sadly, it has outlived my Princess, but I know that she was much more comfortable in that than in one of the hard carriers.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I just bought this one Bergan Elite Pet Carrier - Carriers - Cat - PetSmart for Simone's vet visit last week (needed a second since Pumpkin was using the hard carrier). It was very roomy for him, and not too expensive if you aren't going to need it very often.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Love my soft carrier, I have to be very careful to latch the flap shut though 'cause my monster has figured out how to push his paw through the velcro and unzip it. I just snap the handle of the flap to the shoulder snap. :wink

MowMOw uses his as a bed as well. I leave it unzipped for him at the food of the spare bedroom daybed and he hang out in it.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I also recommend the Sherpa one. We had one for Sumo, which outlived him.  
He loved it, and would go in it to sleep at times.

When he passed away, I didn't want to use the same carrier for Yoshi. So I bought him a new Sherpa. Yoshi likes it as well, and sometimes runs in there while playing. 

I will say that the quality of the older Sherpa we have is better than the one we recently bought....but that's the same as anything new these days....worse quality! I hate that.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a soft carrier that both cats fit in and they love it, they were suspicious at first but now they sleep/hide in it on a regular basis. It has flaps on the side that close over the mesh if they seem too freaked out by what's going on and it's really quite heavy duty. It has a faux lambswool bottom which is the only thing that's frustrating (we can't put the kitten in there for the first 20-30 minutes because he poops on car rides and it would be impossible to clean out of the soft carrier) so that's my only complaint!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*I have both and . .*

prefer the soft one normally. The hard one has a door in front and on top. Using the top door makes it incrementally easier to get the cat in with the additional help from gravity.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one almost like this one. Fits two cats quite nicely, it's always a conversation piece when I'm at my vet's office. Really, you can't do much better for the price. Mine is a bit sturdier, costs $19.99.

Animal Planet Portable Pet Kennel - Blue - Bed Bath & Beyond&


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I would have gone with soft if I weren't looking for a very accesable carrier- basically, one where I could pet and see my cat. The best one I found (and for a GREAT price) was this-
Amazon.com: Suncast 23-Inch Pet Carrier Round: Pet Supplies

It has great visibility and is open enough for a social cat, which Ariel is. Honestly, one of the reasons he hated the cardboard carrier was because he couldn't see the people or get pet by them. Which is why he busted out at the vet office right after someone cooed over him.

Because of the fabric and mesh design, it isn't a option with soft carriers. So hard all the way for me! But really, it depends on your personal preference and your cat's personality.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I loved the Sherpa bags for the girls - until they tore up the inside. Zoey even managed to chew a hole in the screened area.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Found a better picture of mine, but also just found out they're no longer carried at BB&B:


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Found a better picture of mine, but also just found out they're no longer carried at BB&B:


That's pretty much what I have but square. I think we got it at the petshop here and it was like 40% off so it ended up only costing 50 bucks!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

FF, your carrier sounds very much like mine (Trixie). Are you sure the lambswool doesn't come off? Mine is attached with velcro and I remove it to put it in the washing machine.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

While we're on the subject, can someone tell me if this is slightly weird? I want one but anyone I've asked think it's a little odd
Dog Accessory Bags and Trollies: 3 in 1 Combo Pet Stroller


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Leanne2112 said:


> While we're on the subject, can someone tell me if this is slightly weird? I want one but anyone I've asked think it's a little odd
> Dog Accessory Bags and Trollies: 3 in 1 Combo Pet Stroller


I imagine things like that are great if you have an animal that is elderly/can't walk well, or you need to take them somewhere where they need to be contained (like the vet) and have trouble carrying a carrier. I admit I do think it's a bit silly when I see people pushing perfectly healthy, fit dogs around in those when the pavement's not hot and conditions are safe, instead of walking them though. :roll:

I saw a woman at my vet with two cats in one of those once, except it wasn't completely sealed. It was just an open stroller, and the cats were just calmly sitting in it. o_o I told her I wished my cats were that well-behaved.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd loooove one of those. Worst-case scenario, you use it just as a carrier, and it's still a great one. It only costs 30 euros more than a carrier. 

That said, due to the investment, I'd go check it at the store before buying - just to be on the safe side. I wish they sold them in my country. *turns green with envy*


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would love one but I think it's a fine line to me becoming the crazy lady in the town who treats her cats like babies (in public, they're totally my babies at home  ) 
Like you said though, the carrier is quite snazzy and I could just use that.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I'm the crazy straysmommy in the neighborhood already, so it'd just be more of the same


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I've considered getting one but have always been put off the idea due to the possibility of Toby peeing in it. He has been known to go to the toilet on the way to the vet etc


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I had a hard carrier. It was really too small for her. She just sit there and couldn't move. I let someone borrow it and I never got it back and I'm rather glad because I didn't want it back!

I haven't bought one since. I just carried and held her when we moved. I should probably get one as you never know when you'll need it.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I bought 2 of the Sherpa carriers (size Large) a few weeks ago and used them today. They were great! I think kitties felt safe & I felt safe picking them up in the carriers. I was able to feed the selt belts through the top handle part to secure them in the car also.

We had the annual vet checkup today at noon. I put both carriers in the bathroom.
Lily was asleep & I just picked her up & stuffed her into one before she fully woke up. 
Harli I had to carry upstairs, but she went in without any fuss. Neither one of them cried when they were in there, nor on the way to the vet. Although Lily was really scared and started to pant in the car. 

But they had the same shots etc, so no one is growling at the other for smelling funny tonight.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Soft carriers are great! Easier to get your guys into and outta. Easier to carry. But, as I found out,easier for clever kittehs to escape ! Mine has 2 small top zippers. One wasn't zippered completely. Robin put a toe between zipper and cloth, pushed til he'd made space for his paw,pushed some more,then squeezed out! 

He does like his carrier though. have you ever heard of a cat going into his carrier,like he WANTS to go somewhere?


----------

